# Other Pythons > General Pythons >  New Addition!! Sorong Type Green Tree Python

## Phillydubs

After a little teetering back and forth... I finally decided to pull the trigger on this male 3 year old Sorong GTP. 

Ive had my eye on a gtp or etb for quite some time but have held off as I wanted to gain more knowledge and experience. I came close
A few times to nab one but then pumped the breaks. Well this time I couldnt. 

The blues in this animal are just awesome and it has this crazy head stamp that looks like the koolaid mans face to me (see below). 

What really sold me on this guy was chatting with the seller and talking about his nice shy calm demeanor. She sent me pictures of her 2 young children holding him and said she has come acros many gtp and never quite saw one so easy to handle and one that doesnt strike out or get all defensive. 

SOLD!!!








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Ax01_ (03-07-2019),balls&corns1988 (03-07-2019),Bodie (03-08-2019),*Bogertophis* (03-07-2019),_CALM Pythons_ (03-07-2019),Craiga 01453 (03-08-2019),_Dianne_ (03-07-2019),_hilabeans_ (03-09-2019),_jmcrook_ (03-08-2019),_MarkL1561_ (03-08-2019),_richardhind1972_ (03-08-2019),_Starscream_ (03-08-2019),_Toad37_ (03-08-2019)

----------


## balls&corns1988

absolutely stunning animal :-) well done

----------

_Phillydubs_ (03-07-2019)

----------


## Bodie

Wow!   Love the blue.  Congrats.  Beautiful gtp.

----------

_Phillydubs_ (03-07-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

Wow, congratulations!  I'm glad you showed the face in his head stamp (some of us need more help than others, lol- I had trouble placing the "koolaid man").  
But he's not only gorgeous, but with a calm personality too?  I can see why you jumped on this one!   :Good Job:

----------

_Phillydubs_ (03-07-2019)

----------


## Ax01

very nice way to spend yo $ after u sell your car. congrats P! i think he's gonna be fun to feed. that's when they really come alive.

----------

_Phillydubs_ (03-07-2019)

----------


## Phillydubs

> absolutely stunning animal :-) well done


Thank you so much I really like him! Now the wait begins!!

- - - Updated - - -




> Wow!   Love the blue.  Congrats.  Beautiful gtp.


That blue is so crazy right? I know sorongs are known for this but his just pops maybe its the deep green on him not sure. But the head stamp got me.

----------


## Phillydubs

> Wow, congratulations!  I'm glad you showed the face in his head stamp (some of us need more help than others, lol- I had trouble placing the "koolaid man").  
> But he's not only gorgeous, but with a calm personality too?  I can see why you jumped on this one!



Hahaha! Very welcome! Ive had a few people now not see it then the side by side they are like Ohhhhh!!!

then again head stamps to me are like clouds. I may see a donkey and you see a log cabin ... who the heck knows right ?!

----------


## Phillydubs

> very nice way to spend yo $ after u sell your car. congrats P! i think he's gonna be fun to feed. that's when they really come alive.



Buy my car first and we will see what I get  :Wink:  lolol

yea feeding should sure be fun. Then again I got some crazy feeders in my hands now that still make me jump when they slam it!

----------


## Bogertophis

We'll look forward to your feeding video with this guy.   :Snake2:

----------

_Phillydubs_ (03-08-2019)

----------


## balls&corns1988

Now the wait begins!!

- - - Updated - - -



Hehe yeah i know what you mean about the wait but the wait is so worth it :-)

----------

_Phillydubs_ (03-08-2019)

----------


## Phillydubs

> We'll look forward to your feeding video with this guy.


Min lucky I can feed with 2 hands!!

then posting the video would prob take me a year to figure out !! Lol

----------

*Bogertophis* (03-08-2019)

----------


## Phillydubs

> Now the wait begins!!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Hehe yeah i know what you mean about the wait but the wait is so worth it :-)


I have enough going on to keep me distracted! Unfortunately I seem to like to buy snakes during extreme hot or cold to torture myself. Im veteran in the wait game !!

----------


## balls&corns1988

> I have enough going on to keep me distracted! Unfortunately I seem to like to buy snakes during extreme hot or cold to torture myself. Im veteran in the wait game !!


Well its always good to keep busy and distracted :-) helps to pass the waiting game on anyways :-)

----------

_Phillydubs_ (03-08-2019)

----------


## Jessibelle

> After a little teetering back and forth... I finally decided to pull the trigger on this male 3 year old Sorong GTP. 
> 
> Ive had my eye on a gtp or etb for quite some time but have held off as I wanted to gain more knowledge and experience. I came close
> A few times to nab one but then pumped the breaks. Well this time I couldnt. 
> 
> The blues in this animal are just awesome and it has this crazy head stamp that looks like the koolaid mans face to me (see below). 
> 
> What really sold me on this guy was chatting with the seller and talking about his nice shy calm demeanor. She sent me pictures of her 2 young children holding him and said she has come acros many gtp and never quite saw one so easy to handle and one that doesnt strike out or get all defensive. 
> 
> ...


Hes gorgeous!!!! Congratulations! Cant wait to see more pics of the handsome guy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Phillydubs_ (03-08-2019)

----------


## Dianne

He is stunning!  Congratulations!  Really looking forward to his progression thread.

----------

_Phillydubs_ (03-08-2019)

----------


## dakski

Gorgeous! I hope he's as tame as they told you he was!

NAME! NAME! NAME!

----------

_Phillydubs_ (03-08-2019)

----------


## Phillydubs

Thanks guys ! I will be sure to take pics as I get him and all or if I get more from the seller. 

Ive already been working on his cage and found a really cool center piece and I have an idea I want to try for the perches. I will share it here if it works like I have it in my head. Maybe the other arboreal species folk can find it handy. 

Im leaning strongly towards Banner as a name. Dr. Banner for all you super hero fans out there. As in the hulks alter ego. Cause if hes as chill as he seems then he cant be a hulk !

----------


## WhompingWillow

> Thanks guys ! I will be sure to take pics as I get him and all or if I get more from the seller. 
> 
> Ive already been working on his cage and found a really cool center piece and I have an idea I want to try for the perches. I will share it here if it works like I have it in my head. Maybe the other arboreal species folk can find it handy. 
> 
> Im leaning strongly towards Banner as a name. Dr. Banner for all you super hero fans out there. As in the hulks alter ego. Cause if hes as chill as he seems then he cant be a hulk !


He's gorgeous and I love the potential name! Here's to hoping the weather warms up soon.

----------

_Phillydubs_ (03-08-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

> Hahaha! Very welcome! Ive had a few people now not see it then the side by side they are like Ohhhhh!!!
> 
> then again head stamps to me are like clouds. I may see a donkey and you see a log cabin ... who the heck knows right ?!


I was probably admiring his beautiful eyes instead of connecting the dots of his head stamp?  Amazing colors everywhere you look.   :Sweeet:

----------

_Phillydubs_ (03-08-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

Very nice indeed phillydubs 
Cant wait to watch this progression 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk

----------

_Phillydubs_ (03-08-2019)

----------


## Phillydubs

> He's gorgeous and I love the potential name! Here's to hoping the weather warms up soon.


Thank you! I am really diggin the name myself so I think that’s what it will be! Yea I am looking at a good month or so wait. They are fragile as is so the seller and I want perfect temps for the ship. 

LET THE WAIT BEGIN

----------

*Bogertophis* (03-08-2019)

----------


## Phillydubs

> I was probably admiring his beautiful eyes instead of connecting the dots of his head stamp?  Amazing colors everywhere you look.


Yes! His eyes sure are pretty! And cute when he peeks one out as Mr shy guy hides half his head

----------

*Bogertophis* (03-08-2019)

----------


## Phillydubs

> Very nice indeed phillydubs 
> Cant wait to watch this progression 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


Thanks so much buddy! Ill def be posting on him. He still may change or vary slightly as Ive heard and read changes can occur sometimes up to 5 years but hes 3 now so I doubt anything drastic

----------

_richardhind1972_ (03-08-2019)

----------


## ckuhn003

> Thanks so much buddy! Ill def be posting on him. He still may change or vary slightly as Ive heard and read changes can occur sometimes up to 5 years but hes 3 now so I doubt anything drastic


Wow, I told my wife I was done with two snakes but after seeing this Amazing creature, I might have to rethink that statement. I'm curious how the feeding and handling sessions will be.

Also, curious how your Jag Carpet Python is doing???

----------

_Phillydubs_ (03-08-2019)

----------


## Phillydubs

> Wow, I told my wife I was done with two snakes but after seeing this Amazing creature, I might have to rethink that statement. I'm curious how the feeding and handling sessions will be.
> 
> Also, curious how your Jag Carpet Python is doing???



Never say you are done! It only means a new one is right around he corner! Haha. Yea these are impressive animals I really like them. Will be very happy to own and care for one. 

Cookie, my jag carpet is great! Thank you for asking. Well health wise she is anyway. Lol. Attitude wise.. she could use an adjustment! She is still rather defensive and doesn’t Come out of her cage easy. Once she is out and out of that mode she’s fine but still unpredictable. She’s still young with a lot of growing and maturing to do so I hope she snaps out of it. I work with her and I’m trying my best to tame
her down. Only time will tell

----------

_ckuhn003_ (03-08-2019)

----------


## hilabeans

Gorgeous animal, philly.  Love the sorongs.  Totes jealous.

----------

_Phillydubs_ (03-09-2019)

----------


## Phillydubs

> Gorgeous animal, philly.  Love the sorongs.  Totes jealous.



Thank you! Ive always been fond of that blue dorsal striping it sure is cool. 

I wanted and was okanning tomeait for one of those crazy designer color blast ones but they carry a pretty price tag and I think this guy will be good for my first one  :Wink:  I hear these guys take the addiction to another level. We shall see..!

----------

